# Zelot guter DD?



## drawless (15. September 2008)

Hoiii,
Wird der Zelot ein guter DD sein?
Alle 3 Talentzweige hören sich gut an,insbesondere der für den direktenschaden und den für den langanhaltenden.
Jetzt meine Frage dazu wird er eine Art Shadow Priest sein?


----------



## drawless (15. September 2008)

noch ne Ergänzung kann man mit ihm dann auch noch gut lvln?


----------



## M_of_D (15. September 2008)

Also der Zelot ist und bleibt eine Heilklasse , den Schaden machen die anderen Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem reicht der Schaden sehr gut fürs Soloplay , es levelt sich sehr angenehm da man sich permanent hochheilen kann, sogar während 2-3 Gegner auf den Zeloten einschlagen.


----------



## drawless (15. September 2008)

Würd der Schaden auch später für PvP oder Instanzen reichen z.B mit der Fluch Skillung oder für PvP die DIrekt Zauber skillung


----------



## M_of_D (15. September 2008)

Naja selbst in Instanzen bzw. im RvR  bist du für die Heilung zuständig, trotzdem reicht der Schaden um die Gegner zu ärgern, vorallem die Dots können manchen Zwerg/Menschen/elfen beim wegrennen aus den Socken hauen.


----------



## sTereoType (16. September 2008)

drawless schrieb:


> Würd der Schaden auch später für PvP oder Instanzen reichen z.B mit der Fluch Skillung oder für PvP die DIrekt Zauber skillung


nein. einen anderen spieler alleine weg zu nuken (es sei denn er ist auch heiler) kannst du vergessen. sicherlich wirst du den ein oder anderen caster killen können aber das liegt nicht daran das du dicken schaden austeilst.


----------



## vaioooo (16. September 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Trotzdem reicht der Schaden sehr gut fürs Soloplay , es levelt sich sehr angenehm da man sich permanent hochheilen kann, sogar während 2-3 Gegner auf den Zeloten einschlagen.



ich weiß nicht wie weit du mit deinen zealot gekommen bist aber ich kann dir sagen das es spätestens ab level 16 extrem langatmig wird. Man kann sich zwar durch seine heals gut über wasser halten jedoch dauert es ewig bis man im soloplay einen mob down hat.


----------



## -Kurgan- (17. September 2008)

Tach,

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man als Zelot sich doch eher mit dem Part des "Heilers" beschäftigen und n bissi an die Tanks und Meeles denken. Die stehen schließlich vorne und halten ihre Köpfe hin. Wenn die keine Heals bekommen und alle "damatsch" machen wollen fällt man relativ schnell als Zelot selber um. Und ich denke auch, in den PVP-Szenarien wird es einfach erwatet, daß man als Zelot heilt und nicht versucht mehr schlecht als recht sich als DDler zu behaupten. 

Leider hab ich dies in den LOW-LVL-Bereichen immer wieder bisher beobachtet. Vorner fallen die Tanks um, weil die Heiler lieber aus dem Hintergrund "mitfeuern".

Ich denke so ist das ganze nicht konzipiert und macht auch keinen Sinn. Lieber ne andere Klasse wählen, die auch als RangeDDler konzipiert ist :

Magus, Zauberin, Squigtreiber.....


Und btw : Man bekommt als Heiler in den BG's mehr Erfahrungspunkte wenn man heilt und nicht versucht die meisten Kills / den meisten Schaden zu machen ;o)


----------



## Neonsilver (18. September 2008)

ich spiele im mom einen zelot auf einem rvr server, es ist recht angenehm ihn zu spielen. 
allerdings ist der schaden nicht so das wahre, als kleines beispiel beschreibe ich einen kampf den ich vor kurzem mit einem sigmarpriester geführt habe.

ich habe gerade einen troll im land der trolle bekämpft als mich ein sigmarpriester hinterhältig angegriffen hat. da ich kaum aktionspunkte (ap) und auch nicht so viel leben hatte, warf ich schnell je einen trank ein um beides etwas aufzufüllen. der kampf ging ziemlich lange, er schlug auf mich ein, ich heilte mich mithilfe meiner hots, meines instantheals und des schilds immer wieder hoch. nebenbei warf ich, wann immer ich die zeit dazu hatte, meine schadenszauber auf ihn. dieser war aber minimal und ich habe kaum eine bewegung seine lebensleiste wahrgenommen. der kampf ging mindestens 5 minuten und wenn ich mich nicht dazu entschieden hätte zu fliehen würde ich vermutlich immernoch kämpfen. allerdings hätte ich eine andere klasse, die genauso viel schaden macht, nach einer weile besiegt. 

mein zelot ist derzeit level 14, wäre gut möglich das sich das später noch ändert. meine erfahrung bis jetzt ist aber das man als zelot wirklich ein reiner heiler ist und der schaden in einer gruppe eher unterstützend ist.

edit: ich denke auch das der zelot als reiner heiler konzipiert ist, im gegensatz zum jünger des khaine und des schamanen. da er keine mechanik besitzt durch die der schaden die heilungen beeinflussen. der schamane kann seine heilzauber stärken indem er vorher etwas schaden macht, der jünger des khaine kann wenn er keinen schaden macht nach einer weile glaube gar keine heilungen mehr machen.


----------



## Whitman (19. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> nein. einen anderen spieler alleine weg zu nuken (es sei denn er ist auch heiler) kannst du vergessen. sicherlich wirst du den ein oder anderen caster killen können aber das liegt nicht daran das du dicken schaden austeilst.



Ich hab schon oft 1on1 in RvR Gebieten gehabt. U.a. Gegen Hexenjäger, Schattenkrieger, Weißer Löwe, Maschinist ... und alle gewonnen, gegen nen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister bin ich noch nicht angetreten, aber das könnte sehr sehr schwer werden!
Mit der richtigen Spielweise kannste so gut wie jeden besiegen. Passende Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten auswählen und ab gehts ... wenn ich göttlichen Zorn aktiviert habe, mach ich auch recht hohen Schaden mit crits (bis zu 250 und das ist viel für Zelot). Ansonsten hast du 3-4 DoTs (bin atm lvl 18) - je nachdem welche Moralfähigkeit und welches Mal!


----------



## 4evermore (21. September 2008)

Du wirst niemanden wegnuken aber man kann selbst mit eine Heilskillung und Willenskraft (wie ich es habe), also als reiner Heiler gegen fast alle Klassen gewinnen. Der Trick liegt darin - den anderen zu überleben. Und das geht meiner Erfahrung nach sehr gut, sogar gegen 2 gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du wirst sie wahrscheinlich nicht töten, aber sie werden nach einer gewissen Zeit die Beine in die Hand nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (21. September 2008)

Der Zelot ist ein beschissener DD, Punkt aus.

Mir stehen die Dämitschzeloten, die im Szenario mit maxrang und imbaequip anrücken und dann irgendwo auf dem Niveau eines grade frisch ins Tier gekommenen DDs rumgimpen (und mit selbstheal ihre Heilwertung in utopische Höhen boosten nach dem Motto "schau mal was ich für ein geiler Heiler bin), bis knapp unter der Hutschnur.

Wenn sonst grad niemand am sterben ist, kann man als Zelot super DoTs verteilen oder mal n bischen mitspiken, dafür taugt das echt gut, aber daß man da anfängt nur rumzuballern, währends rechts und links von einem die Leute zerfetzt...das ist schon bei den Dämitschschamanen ne Krankheit.

Ja, man kann auf "Schaden skillen" (beim Zeloten eigentlich nicht wegen Kraut-und-Rüben-Bäumen), aber man ist dann immer noch ein Heilfähiger char, und das ist dann logischerweise die Hauptaufgabe. Daß man unterm Schnitt ein bischen öfter ballern wird als mit einer reinen Heilskillung versteht sich - aber die Hauptaufgabe ist nunmal das heilen.

Selbiges beim Zweihänder-Auserkorenen. Der ht auch sein EInsatzgebiet - die Art und Weise ändert sich ein bischen mit skillung, aber das Charaktergrundkonzept bleibt.

Langsam hat der Spaß nämlich echt mal ein Loch. Grad auf Zerstörungsseite sieht man dieses Phänomen in letzter Zeit ein wenig ZU oft für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Sethek (21. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> (bis zu 250 und das ist viel für Zelot). Ansonsten hast du 3-4 DoTs (bin atm lvl 18) - je nachdem welche Moralfähigkeit und welches Mal!



Das kriegt ein level-1-Feuermagier mit newbieequip hin.
250, uiuiui. Wie beeindruckend. 
Wie oben geschrieben, das ist praktisch, um nem angeschlagenen Fokusziel den Rest zu geben während man am heilen ist, aber die krassen 250er-crits rechtfertigen noch nichtmal in Tier1 eine DD-Tätigkeit.


----------



## Whitman (21. September 2008)

Ich hab niemals behauptet dass er ein über-DD ist - ich sag nur dass man mit dem auch Schaden machen kann und damit im PvP was erreichen kann. Nur weil du wohl mit dem Zelot nicht umgehen kannst heißt das nicht dass er nix kann ... 
und ja wow, ich weiß dass firemages mit lvl 1 250er crits machen. Aber ich vergleich den auch nicht mit Firemages oder? Is ja genauso wenn du die Tankfähigkeiten von nem Schwarzork und nem Hexenkrieger o.ä. vergleichen würdest ->> Schwachsinn


----------



## blaQmind (21. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> Ich hab niemals behauptet dass er ein über-DD ist - ich sag nur dass man mit dem auch Schaden machen kann und damit im PvP was erreichen kann. Nur weil du wohl mit dem Zelot nicht umgehen kannst heißt das nicht dass er nix kann ...
> und ja wow, ich weiß dass firemages mit lvl 1 250er crits machen. Aber ich vergleich den auch nicht mit Firemages oder? Is ja genauso wenn du die Tankfähigkeiten von nem Schwarzork und nem Hexenkrieger o.ä. vergleichen würdest ->> Schwachsinn


sagt ja niemand hier das er nichts kann,.. hier wird lediglich gesagt das er keinen dmg machn kann,... das ist kein vorwurf das is ne tatsache,.. er ist eben der über heiler


----------



## Whitman (21. September 2008)

natürlich KANN er dmg machen, du musst nur richtiges equip, sprich int, haben und die richtigen taktiken etc auswählen, ich bin nun 23 und kann auch 500er crits machen - hab mein dmg und mein healgear. In den BGs heile ich NUR - und zum lvln, open pvp zieh ich mein dmggear an. Man kann mit dem dmg machen ...


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

Whitman schrieb:


> Ich hab schon oft 1on1 in RvR Gebieten gehabt. U.a. Gegen Hexenjäger, Schattenkrieger, Weißer Löwe, Maschinist ... und alle gewonnen, gegen nen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister bin ich noch nicht angetreten, aber das könnte sehr sehr schwer werden!
> Mit der richtigen Spielweise kannste so gut wie jeden besiegen. Passende Taktiken und Moralfähigkeiten auswählen und ab gehts ... wenn ich göttlichen Zorn aktiviert habe, mach ich auch recht hohen Schaden mit crits (bis zu 250 und das ist viel für Zelot). Ansonsten hast du 3-4 DoTs (bin atm lvl 18) - je nachdem welche Moralfähigkeit und welches Mal!


Das du gegen DDs gewonnen hast lag bestimmt nicht an deinem können sondern viel mehr an der unfähigkeit des gegenübers. gerade gegen den weißen löwen kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Und selbst mit der richtigen spielweise kannst du eben nicht jeden besiegen. darauf wurde das grundprinzip der archetypen ausgerichtet und ich habs bis jetzt auch nicht anders erlebt.
@Sethek
Das mit den zweihandchosen ist ja schon fast ne Krankheit. Auch diese sind gute TANKS die auch ihre bereiche haben aber halt keine dds sind sowie die meisten sichd as wohl denken. schlimmer find ich aber die jenigen die mit zweihänder den pq helden tanken wollen und sich nachher dann beim healer beschwerend as die heals nicht schnell genug kamen-.- da sollen sie mir doch bitte die aggro lassen damit ich mit meinem schild ein teil des schadens wegstecken. die können ja die champs nehmen die meist als adds daher kommen.


----------



## Whitman (22. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Das du gegen DDs gewonnen hast lag bestimmt nicht an deinem können sondern viel mehr an der unfähigkeit des gegenübers. gerade gegen den weißen löwen kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



Ja genau! Es waren alles noobs - wie konnte ich vergessen das zu erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und selbst wenn du es dir gegen den weißen Löwen nicht vorstellen kannst ... es war so.


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

ich glaub dir schon das du gegen sie gewonnen hast aber nicht so oft wie du es betonst, weil dann haben die anderen wirklich nichts drauf gehabt.


----------



## Metzelkoch (23. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich glaub dir schon das du gegen sie gewonnen hast aber nicht so oft wie du es betonst, weil dann haben die anderen wirklich nichts drauf gehabt.



Man gewinnt nicht wegen des Schadens sondern wegen der Heilung und nicht wegen der Unfähigkeit der anderen Spieler. Ich gewinne mit meinem Zelot auch fast immer im 1on1 es dauert nur lage oder der Gegner rennt irgendwann weg^^ Wegrennen klappt nur leider auch ... das ist das Blöde an der sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. September 2008)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> Man gewinnt nicht wegen des Schadens sondern wegen der Heilung und nicht wegen der Unfähigkeit der anderen Spieler. Ich gewinne mit meinem Zelot auch fast immer im 1on1 es dauert nur lage oder der Gegner rennt irgendwann weg^^ Wegrennen klappt nur leider auch ... das ist das Blöde an der sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mal ganz davon abgesehen das meleeDDs die conterklasse für caster und heilercaster sind , gehen auch dir irgendwann die punkte aus und der WL rotzt mehr schaden auch ohne aktionspunkte raus als du dich ohne ap heilen kannst


----------



## Askatan (23. September 2008)

Zelot ist schon nicht schlecht ,aber man kann ihn als Paladin des WAR bezeichnen. Er ähnelt dem Paladin aus War nämlich sehr. Ist im Prinzip auch die selbe Kampftaktik, Healen, schaden, healen,schaden xD
 Und da du in nem BG sowieso nie allein bist und solange genügend DDs da sind hast du es wesentlich besser wenn du heilst. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es auch möglich im BG schon mal etwas Schaden zu machen, richtig gespielt geht halt vieles. Im Bg haste ned umsonst überall Häuser hinter die du laufen kannst während beim Gegner die Dots ticken. Taktik ist alles sag ich da nur


----------



## vaioooo (23. September 2008)

der zealot ist ein heiler und sollte deshalb primär auch heilen. PUNKT!

wenn es die situation erlaubt kann er durch dmg spells auch schaden austeilen (bevorzugt dot, da instant) jedoch ist und bleibt es ein tropfen auf den heißen stein !


----------



## Askatan (23. September 2008)

naja im pvp kann man mit etwas taktik auch gut schaden machen, man muss nur wissen wie, wenn man dabei noch sein ziel im auge hat dann ist es doch gut. 
heal first, aber wenn man mitschaden machen kann, warum nicht

Edit: Was ich noch hinzufügen würde (jedoch nicht genau weiß) Durch einige Debuffs bringt er im gruppenspiel mit bestimmten klassen die körperschaden anrichten sicherlich auch einiges da er die resistenzen senken kann und seine teammates buffen kann und die dadurch eine fähigkeit + statts erhalten healer mit mittelmäßigem support würdsch sagen^^


----------



## 4evermore (24. September 2008)

Askatan schrieb:


> healer mit mittelmäßigem support würdsch sagen^^



Rune + Markrota + Silence + Stun / Healreduce / Healerdebuff (je nach Meisterschaft) + Knockback + HP-Buff + Schilder + Dispell

Also "mittelmäßig" würd ich nicht sagen..


----------



## Nex85 (24. September 2008)

Man kann als Zelot Schaden machen und heilen. 
Jedoch macht man mit level 20 genauso viel Schaden wie ein Zauberer mit lvl 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man als Zelot, bis lvl 20, höher hab ich noch nicht gespielt 3 instants hat, jedoch einer davon nur eine Beschränkte reichweite hat, geht das sogar recht gut im Flaggen-Träger-hinter-her-latschen-und-Hotten. 
Aber Tod bekommt man damit keinen wenn der nicht einfach neben dir herläuft und fröhlich auf dein gehottetes Ziel ballert, also sollte man sich doch wirklich eher um seine Heil- und Supportfähigkeiten kümmern.


----------



## Azure_kite (24. September 2008)

ich finde der zelot eignet sich nich als dd, er is halt auch nen heiler,aber ich denke das man dennoch ordentlich lvln kannn und er genug dmg macht, damits nicht ätzend wird, aber er braucht schon nen stück länger mobs zu töten als dds.
Also ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samc (26. September 2008)

Also ich kann mich über den Zeloten als DD'ler nicht beklagen.

Meine 3 Main-Damage Spells heissen Chaosbarbar, Magus, und Auserwählter.
Solange ich die aufrecht erhalte, kann ich fast alles umholzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, jetzt mal ohne Spass, ich beschränke mich hauptsächlich aufs heilen.
Da ich minimal im Dou unterwegs bin, ist der Schaden für mich auch eher unwichtig.

Und wie bereits von jemand anderem erwähnt, Überleben ist hier die Hauptsache.
Wenn ich durch reines Überleben zwei bis drei Gegner auf mich binden kann, können 
meine "Hauptdamagespells" die in aller Ruhe zerlegen.

Gruss, Sam


----------



## Tabasco567 (27. September 2008)

absurde frage...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majingu Uganija (27. September 2008)

Also ich würde die Klasse Zelot eher mit dem WoW- Druiden vergleichen, denn er kann ziemlich viele instant Spells und kann sich somit lange am leben erhalten. Meiner Meinunge nach ist ZELOT die betse 1vs.1 klasse! :>


----------



## vaioooo (27. September 2008)

Zealot ist kein dd! PUNKT!

findet euch damit ab. wenn ihr einen dd spielen wollt dann fang eine zauberin an aber keinen zealot.





> ZELOT die betse 1vs.1 klasse! :>


klar, wenn man auf 1vs.1 steht die ca. 1 std. dauern ist das mit sicherheit die beste klasse


----------



## Aranai (27. September 2008)

Joa... Geht nicht down, kriegt nichts down... ab Rang 21 ist das Leveln eine Qual, da du im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen seht lange breuchst um nen Mob in die Knie zu zwingen. Ist zumindest meine Ansicht, und ich bezweifle, das ich was Falsch mache.  Aber btw zu dem geht nicht down. Sobald iein imba Roxxor Feuermagier auf mich zugelaufen kommt, bleibt mir nur das laufen. Soll jetzt kein Mimimi sein, aber von dem Dmg kann ich nur träumen. Mein lvl  Sigma macht mehr Dmg als mein Zelot.

Tante Edit sagt: Die TAlentbäume des Zeloten sind auch etwas unlogisch... Ich wurd lieber nen Kompletten Heilbaum/Dmg/AoE Tree aben, als irendson mischmasch...


----------



## Khylin (29. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> Joa... Geht nicht down, kriegt nichts down... ab Rang 21 ist das Leveln eine Qual, da du im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen seht lange breuchst um nen Mob in die Knie zu zwingen. Ist zumindest meine Ansicht, und ich bezweifle, das ich was Falsch mache.  Aber btw zu dem geht nicht down. Sobald iein imba Roxxor Feuermagier auf mich zugelaufen kommt, bleibt mir nur das laufen. Soll jetzt kein Mimimi sein, aber von dem Dmg kann ich nur träumen. Mein lvl  Sigma macht mehr Dmg als mein Zelot.
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Die TAlentbäume des Zeloten sind auch etwas unlogisch... Ich wurd lieber nen Kompletten Heilbaum/Dmg/AoE Tree aben, als irendson mischmasch...



kann man so unterschreiben ... aber dass wusste ich davor

die Skillbäume sind etwas komisch ja


----------



## Kozmo (30. September 2008)

Habe mir mal die Bäume angeguckt und kann jemand sagen wie Storm of Ravens so ist? Denn wenn man den Witchcraft Tree durchskillt soll das 6sec lang jede 0.5sec 93 Schaden machen was ja ca. 1100Dmg wären in 6 Sekunden und das klingt nicht so schlecht. Wenn man sein Equip dann noch auf Intelligenz auslegt um somit den Schaden zu erhöhen denke ich könnte das ein annehmenbarer Dmg Spell sein auch wenn es vermutlich ein Kanalisierungszauber ist. Man wird ja nicht immer geschlagen im RvR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2008)

_Im RvR hat man zu heilen.._


----------



## Kozmo (30. September 2008)

Man macht das was einem Spaß macht, ganz einfach.


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2008)

_Man spielt aber keinen Heiler in nem RvR / PvP Spiel wenn man nicht heilt? o_o_


----------



## Kozmo (30. September 2008)

Pff ich lasse mich nicht in Rollen reinzwängen. Wenn mir der Charakter Spaß macht auch wenn ich ihn nicht als hauptsächlichen Heiler spiele ist es mir egal was andere sagen. Man spielt ein Spiel zum Spaß und nicht für andere...


----------



## sTereoType (30. September 2008)

nur zwingen wir dich nicht in diese rolle sondern das spiel, aber mach ruhig wie du denkst, ist halt wie mit der herdplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2008)

_Und solche Leute spielen WAR , Platzverschwendung :-/_


----------



## Navidgirnuod (1. Oktober 2008)

schockierend wielange sich dieser threat gehalten hat, obwohl die antwort doch mehrfach gegeben wurde 

nun sind wir wieder bei einem thema dem man sich aber nunmal stellen MUSS

dieses lautet: "Wenn ich als Zealot mit bester Ausrüstung einen gleichlvligen Spieler in 30 Sekunden höchstens 20% seines Lebens rauben kann während jeder andere Charakter im Spiel das 3-5 fache schafft... Habe ich das RECHT dennoch mich auf Schaden zu verlegen?"

schwierige Frage... 

- klar ist das einem die Beschimpfungen der Mitspieler (hat man in diesem Fall überhaupt welche die einen gern dabei haben?) egal sein müssen... diese werden laut und heftig sein

- ich habe auf meinem server schon so jemanden der auf meiner ignoranzliste steht (nicht auf der ingame da ich ja vielleicht mal mit ihm reden will).. er bekommt keine heilung und kein rezz mehr (sag ich nur tue ich aber nicht....ich bin heiler ich lass niemanden sterben)


FAZIT: ich verstehe das jemand der Optik oder der Geschichte wegen einen Chaoten spielen will und trotzdem Heilfähigkeiten haben mag... aber Heilung ist ein extrem wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiel und oft zuwenig vorhanden... 

BITTE spielt lieber einen Magus der ist eine Dotklasse mit schönem Gruppensupport und ordentlich Schaden UND es gibt viel viel viel zuwenige


----------



## Marona1988 (2. Oktober 2008)

magus ... wer spielt denn bitte gerne ein magus kein wunder das es so wennige gibt , auf einer runden plattform hin und her schweben na toll , meine klasse ist und bleibt ein zelot der heilt und kein demage macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiwago (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mal Testweise mit DMG Ausrüstung und Skillung mit lvl 26 ins BG.
Von Schaden her war ich sogar auf Platz 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich denke wer wirklich Schadem machen will sollte eher zum Zauberer greifen.


----------



## Dröms (3. Oktober 2008)

Zelot ist und bleibt ein heiler.
genauso sollten sich die schamanen damit abfinden.
mein schwarzorc läuft auch nicht mit einem bihänder durch die gegend
Warum?? ganz einfach: WAR ist ein gruppenspiel, da gibt es nicht den imba spieler sondern nur imba gruppen


----------



## Havamal (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie sehr auf die Birne gefallen muss man sein, das man wenn man die Charakter Beschreibung eines Zeloten liest, sich hier im Forum fragend meldet ob er ein guter DD sei!


----------



## Thoryia (17. Oktober 2008)

Da koennte man Gegenfragen, was war zu Anbeginn von WoW, da war der PRIESTER wie der Name sagt auch nur ein HEILER, gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau wo er sich dann hinentwickelt hat als DD zu Pre BC Zeiten, beinahe unschlagbarer PvP Char, und ignoranten haben rumgeflamt ein Priest hat zu heilen im BG! Nach Ende des BG dann bei Blick auf die Damage Liste und Kill Liste sind die Zweifler recht schnell kleinlaut geworden...und ich weiss wovon ich spreche, nach erreichtem Rang 13.

Und dann schau auch mal wo Shadows heute stehen, im PvE Content nicht mehr wegzudenken als DD!

Sicher hinkt der Vergleich ein wenig, und man kann ein Zeloten im Moment nicht mit einem Shadow Priest Vergleichen, aber vielleicht entwickelt er sich ja noch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleine Anregung warum das eine Hilfe waere auch in War: Ich denke mir mal, das Blizz damals auf die Stimmen der Community gehoert hat, und den Shadow Tree gepusht hat, um das Leveln bis 60 zu erleichtern, da es genau so eine Qual war einen Holy zu Leveln wie es jetzt eine ist, einen Zeloten hochzubringen. Gut man bekommt enorm XP im BG was es zu WoW Zeiten nicht gab, und findet sicher Gruppen, aber manch einer will vielleicht nur mal ein oder 2 Stunden alleine Questen?

Uebrigens waren damals im Pre BC Endcontent die Priester Mangelware, auch ein Grund sich was einfallen zu lassen das mehr den Anreiz verspueren einen Priest hochzuspielen. Ich rede vom Endcontent Molten Core bzw. der Zeit davor...

Keine Ahnung wie es mit den Zeloten im Moment ist, aber in den BG in denen ich mich in War aufhalte tendiert die Heilung fast gegen Null, also spielen entweder nicht viel Leute Zelot, oder aber wollen schon jetzt DD sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mateola (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ein Zelot kann sehr gut schaden machen! Lange nicht so wie ein "richtiger" DD aber zum questen reicht es lange.

Ich selber bin voll auf heilung geskillt und werde es auch bleiben da ich schon immer nen heiler war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mit den richtigen sachen wo schön +int druf is (gibbet massig sogar mehr als +will) und den richtigen taktiken sowie eine richtige abfolge von den schadenszaubern kann man gut alleine questen...

der heiler kann sich selber heilen und zu dem problem mit den AP was viele haben.. da sag ich nur ritual der reizung.... da kann man locker einen nach dem anderen wegklatschen ohne ne pause zumachen... 

gilt natürlich nur im PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im rvr ist man der heiler... ich meine das können die zeloten auch ganz gut würde ich sagen.. allerdings wenn ich sehe das 4-5 "heiler" im bg sind dann mach ich auch mal gerne schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: 
wie schon sooooooooo oft erwähnt.. nen Zelot is nen heiler und wird es fürs erste auch bleiben... aber im pve kann er auch austeilen


----------



## M_of_D (19. Oktober 2008)

So habe heute mal aus Spass versucht mit dem Zeloten dmg im Szenario zu machen ( die jetzt rufen sollten Zelot ist aber zum Heilen da!!!  ich weiß , normalerweise heile ich auch im Szenario, aber einmal wollte ich es ausprobieren) .

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und da ich noch 2 andere Heiler in der Gruppe hatte , kam auch kein schlechtes Gewissen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So hier mal das Endergebnis ( Platz 2 im DMG ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksong (20. Oktober 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> So habe heute mal aus Spass versucht mit dem Zeloten dmg im Szenario zu machen ( die jetzt rufen sollten Zelot ist aber zum Heilen da!!!  ich weiß , normalerweise heile ich auch im Szenario, aber einmal wollte ich es ausprobieren) .
> 
> Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und da ich noch 2 andere Heiler in der Gruppe hatte , kam auch kein schlechtes Gewissen auf
> 
> ...



Frage zu Deinem Screenshoot M_of_D:

Wie heisst das Addon mit dem Du die Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand bekommst? Sieht ja aus wie Titan Panel.


----------



## M_of_D (20. Oktober 2008)

Das ist das Addon Waaagh-Bar  , gibts auf war.curse.com .


----------



## Darksong (20. Oktober 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Das ist das Addon Waaagh-Bar  , gibts auf war.curse.com .



Suuuper ich danke Dir !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elbaroma (26. Oktober 2008)

Die einzigsten Schadenszauber, die ich mit dem Zelot mache, ist der Flächendot und die Rang 2 Moralfähigkeit (flächenschaden). Ansonsten hier und da mal den direkten Blitz da (ich kenn den namen net). der ist gut um nem weglaufenden den rest zu geben.


----------



## Tigha (26. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und dann schau auch mal wo Shadows heute stehen, im PvE Content nicht mehr wegzudenken als DD!



lachnummer als DD, der einzige grund warum er unentbehrlich ist dürfte der support sein den er als manabatterie (dazu noch der angenehme effekt der VE in der tank grp) und der dmg boost für andere caster bzw speziell für den shadow-destru hexer. insofern ist er wahrlich nicht mehr wegzudenken...als SUPPORT, nur auf dmg reduziert würde er zurecht belächelt und verspottet.

schon lustig, erinnert mich an diverse bg's wo heiler-klassen rumgeflamed haben sie würden kein heal bekommen. oder gestern  n schamane rumgeschimpft hat die tanks würden zuwenig auf ihn aufpassen, zu diesem zeitpunkt hatte er ca 15k dmg und 5k heal, auf so einen schami brauch man als tank nicht achten weil ein mage reicht um 5 "DD" heiler zu ersetzten.

so eine diskusion ist zudem typisch für unsere fraktion, wo quasi jeder DD ist. bei unseren gegnern der ordnung sind immer 2-6 
heiler dabei die ihre sache verstehen (sigmar priester sind ab un an dabei die mehr dmg als heal haben, allerdings heilen trotz dmg skillung, sofort wenn man an einem ihrer stoffis klebt) und dazu beitragen das die ordnung mit geschätzten 75% sieg quote die random bg's dominieren.


----------



## Bluehell (1. November 2008)

hallo zusammen
also ich hab meinen zealot auf lvl35 und hab 15punkte in Pfad der Dämonenkunst gesetzt und den Zauber "Rabensturm", die Taktik "Übertragung" und den zauber "Spiegel des Irrsinss" zu bekommen.Mit der taktik "Göttlicher Zorn" macht mein Rabenschwarm ca 90-100dmg x12, und der spiegel ca 600-700dmg bis zu 1k crits. "Übertragung"macht laut skillinfo mit lvl 39  107dmg und mit lvl40 212dmg (wardb link).

aber in der regel ist es besser sein wb am leben zu halten und wenn zeit ist verpass ich dem feindlichen heiler nen Raben und den spiegel


----------



## Rogar (1. November 2008)

Bluehell schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> also ich hab meinen zealot auf lvl35 und hab 15punkte in Pfad der Dämonenkunst gesetzt und den Zauber "Rabensturm", die Taktik "Übertragung" und den zauber "Spiegel des Irrsinss" zu bekommen.Mit der taktik "Göttlicher Zorn" macht mein Rabenschwarm ca 90-100dmg x12, und der spiegel ca 600-700dmg bis zu 1k crits. "Übertragung"macht laut skillinfo mit lvl 39  107dmg und mit lvl40 212dmg (wardb link).
> 
> aber in der regel ist es besser sein wb am leben zu halten und wenn zeit ist verpass ich dem feindlichen heiler nen Raben und den spiegel



da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein

jeder zaubere macht mit seinen ae's 1k crit an jedem spieler, der blässt mit einem ae teilweise 10k dmg raus, wie bite willste da auch nur ansatzweise ran kommen. solche vergleiche sind einfach nur lächerlich, ich hoffe sie nehmen euch alle ae's weg damit ihrs mal rafft ! ! !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluehell (1. November 2008)

tut mir leid das ich meine erfahrung in den thread gepostet habe, wenn du morgens aufwachst und erstma irgend eine kacke ins forum posten musst, dann kann man dir auch ned mehr helfen. am besten regst du dich über jeden zealotauf der auf schaden geht aber das wird keiner dran hindern zealot als dd zu spielen.

btw hab dich nicht um ne antwort gebeten aber das nähste mal wenn ich ma was poste frag ich dich um erlaubnis. wegen leuten wie dir wird die buffed comunity immer so bleiben (ein haufen flamender kiddys). bleib lieber in deinem schwarzork forum und im gegensatz zu dir hab ich versucht was produktives dazu beizutragen.

bleib so wie du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rogar (1. November 2008)

Bluehell schrieb:


> tut mir leid das ich meine erfahrung in den thread gepostet habe, wenn du morgens aufwachst und erstma irgend eine kacke ins forum posten musst, dann kann man dir auch ned mehr helfen. am besten regst du dich über jeden zealotauf der auf schaden geht aber das wird keiner dran hindern zealot als dd zu spielen.
> 
> btw hab dich nicht um ne antwort gebeten aber das nähste mal wenn ich ma was poste frag ich dich um erlaubnis. wegen leuten wie dir wird die buffed comunity immer so bleiben (ein haufen flamender kiddys). bleib lieber in deinem schwarzork forum und im gegensatz zu dir hab ich versucht was produktives dazu beizutragen.
> 
> ...



jaja

erst fängt des an mit den dd schwanz vergleichen

und wenn se merken das sie schwach bleiben kommen die heuler

spiel die rolle die dir zusteht mit deinem charakter in war, es reicht schon das die schamis durch dmg +heal bekommen
jünger sind eh fast alle dmg geskilled,
was bleibt da noch, achja der zealot...mh komisch der kann doch auch ae dmg, als machen wir das mal, heiler sind unnötig, gibt ja so viele....

du erkennst doch garnicht was ein flame oder ein gerechtfertigter gegenpost ist, für dich sind alle die dir nicht zustimmen flamer.

check mal display, auf deiner charakterauswahl steht heiler, für imba roxxor 1337 dmg haste die falsche klasse, ihr seid einfach nur nutzlos als dmg chars und jeder andere dd ersetzt euch spielend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RageDonkey (1. November 2008)

Einfach den Heilern die DMG spells noch schwächer machen.
Fördert Teamplay und noobs spielen eine ordentliche dmg Klasse, da sie (vllt.) merken das es nun erst recht keinen Sinn hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boogay (1. November 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Wie sehr auf die Birne gefallen muss man sein, das man wenn man die Charakter Beschreibung eines Zeloten liest, sich hier im Forum fragend meldet ob er ein guter DD sei!



/sign und /sigh

Naja...es ist doch nun mal so, wie viele Vorposter schon sagten. Der Zelot ist und bleibt ein Heiler. Wenn eine Klasse schon die Fähigkeiten hat, zu heilen, dann soll sie diese auch bitte benutzen. Wenn ich als Heiler(spiele selbst Zelot) im Szenario einen anderen Zeloten sehe, welcher eigentlich zu heilen hat, weil unsere Mitstreiter vorne mächtig auf die Birne bekommen, herum"Geißel"t...werde ich leicht wütend. Ist sicherlich auch verständlich...als einziger Heiler im Szenario rumzulaufen obwohl man weiß, dass noch zwei, drei andere vorhanden sind.

Nunja ich hoffe es wird sich dahingehend noch Einiges ändern und ich hoffe auch, dass meine Mitzeloten noch auf den heiligen Trichter kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG


----------



## Bluehell (1. November 2008)

ja rogar du bist der größte! 
1.du hast angefangen mich zu kritisieren obwohl ich etwas positives zu dem thread beigetragen habe. ich habe nie gesagt das der Zealot ein tolle dmg dealer    ist ich habe nur schadenswerte von meinen skills aufgezählt um zu verdeutlichen das der Zealot kein Futter ist sonder auch moderaten schaden machen kann.
2. schwanzvergleich... habe ich mich in irgendeiner form mit dir gemessen??  ich habe keine unterschrift mit (ROCKZORORK LVL40 RR80)!!

zum thema
für alle mit etwas mehr brain, wie ich schon erwähnte Spiegel des Irrsinns ist ein netter skill um die feindlichen heiler ins schwitzen zu bringen und ist in meinem fall das einzige was ich auch ständig benutze mit dem verbot natürlich. wenn ein kleiner runepriest da mit halben leben vorm zerg wegrennt wird ihm kein spontanheal mehr helfen.

das ist nur ein beispiel dafür das zealot noch mehr als nur heilen können, in dem fall verhindere ich heilung am gegner, oder dränge den gegnerischen heiler zurück.


----------



## Linad (1. November 2008)

Ich möchte hier auch nochmal auf das Thema zurückkommen.
Ich selbst spiele einen Zeloten, der die Stufe 30 hat. Als DD ist ein Zelot weit entfernt. Wenn ich mir einen Zaubi mir als Beispiel bei Questen anschaue, dann werde ich neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Heiler ist er schon gut :-)

Gruß
Linad


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (2. November 2008)

Habe im Moment das Problem, dass ich mit meinem 23er Zeloten im 12. Kapitel hänge und mit den Mobs Schwierigkeiten habe.

Ich glaube ich level zu schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ifoko (3. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe im Moment das Problem, dass ich mit meinem 23er Zeloten im 12. Kapitel hänge und mit den Mobs Schwierigkeiten habe.
> 
> Ich glaube ich level zu schnell
> 
> ...



Der Zelot ist ein wahnsinnige guter DD, sobald er chaotische Hetze hat. Macht innerhalb von 6sec 1200-1600 dmg im T3 Szenario.

Kann man wunderschön Stealther, Feuerzauber und der gleichen ausknipsen.


----------



## Sisloc (3. November 2008)

geh einfach in n anderes gebiet und hole ab kapitel 8 die quests nach. 
anders kommste so alleine nichtmehr weiter.. jedenfalls nicht schnell

ja super.. szenario verloren aber der feuerzauberer liegt im staub^^


----------



## raphnexx (8. November 2008)

Ich würds mal so formulieren. Berufung verfehlt.... 

Wer als Zelot DD spielt hat irgendwie was falsch verstanden, jeder stealther lacht dich aus wenn er hinter dir auftaucht und du ihn kitzelst.... Fürs PvE zum questen ist Schaden machen in Ordnung, man will ja auch mal allein was unternehmen, aber Heiler bleibt Heiler und wird nie zum Imba DD mutieren....

Zeloten sind super klasse Heiler und sollten somit als Sanitöter ihrer Arbeit nachkommen.... Mein Senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke man kann auf diese Frage banal "Nein." antworten.


----------



## heretik (18. Dezember 2008)

Naja, warum sollte ne Heilklasse ein guter DD sein? Was gäbe es dann noch für nen Grund nen anderen guten DD zu spielen?


----------



## softcake_orange (19. Dezember 2008)

Och mach doch mal zu hier! Is ja schrecklich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (5. Januar 2009)

Zeloten machen keinen Schaden nichtmal mit 1000 int equip und den dmg Taktiken...
Das leveln geht ARG langsam und im T4 bei so manchen quests kommt man nicht gegen den Spawn an dank dem Sagenhaften Killspeed...

Zeloten sind auch nicht so arg tolle Heiler weil ihre Heals auf alle Bäume verteilt sind ... Momentan würde ich uns - vor allem nach dem DMG-Patch, der jeglichen Schaden erhöht hat und unseren Lieblingshot generft hat - als GIMP bezeichnen ...


----------

